# help please with nature's variety grain free



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

was wondering if any of the other grain free besides the chicken one that has cottage cheese are the other proteins free from whey and milk ingredients since my dog is intolerant to these are the ones i am not sure of Direct-Fed Microorganisms (Saccharomyces Cerevisiae Yeast Culture, Dried Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus Niger Fermentation Extract, Dried Trichoderma Longibrachiatum Fermentation Extract, Dried Bacillus Subtilis Fermentation Extract)would that be yogurt


----------

